# Up date on Millie



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i am truly so sorry--keep her happy & comfy (and the best you can for yourself)


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Awe poor Millie, you will be in our thoughts, and prayers!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I was really hoping for better news. Savor the time you and Millie have left. You and Millie will continue to be in our thoughts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis....
I will keep Millie in my prayers.
As someone else here said before, they haven't an expiration date....so take it one day at a time and enjoy each of them.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry the news wasn't better with your regular Vet. As you are already doing, take each day as a gift with your beautiful girl. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers, that you will have many more days to share together.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Incredibly special days ahead for you and Millie. 

You're in my thoughts, Becky :heartbeat


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Spoil her rotten, do her favorite things, shower her with love (as you already do), take lots of pictures, and tell her you will always love her. Wishing you Millie many more quality days together.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry about this news. Erin and I have a new outlook on life right now: We've stopped counting the days we have left, now were are making the days we have left count. We will be praying for you in the days ahead. Take care


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Millie's dx. I hope you have many quality days together.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to post here. I am sorry you didn't get better news. It is good that Millie is not in pain. I am sending peaceful, healing thoughts for Millie and for you . . .


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry about her diagnosis. I hope you and Millie enjoy what time you have together and I'm so happy she isn't in pain.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear the news, I wish you many happy moments together. Spoil her rotten and take lots of pictures to cherish.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, how I hate this! So, is she eating what you're giving her or do you need some ideas? Let me tell you Becky, I have tried everything! If you need some suggestions, just let me know. I know I feel better if Duke is eating and keeping food down.

I'm so glad she's not suffering or in pain. Bless her heart! Bless YOUR heart. There's a substitute to pred called dexamethasone that sometimes works better. Be sure to ask your vet about that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You cherish every minute of every day with Millie because they will help you so much down the road. Millie sounds like a big fighter and is telling you she is not ready. May you have many many days left loving and creating many memories. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

*Yes Millie is eating but we really have to coax her, she is keeping down what she eats. I have been trying to give her the clavamax in a snack like cheese or crush it up in some yogurt, no dice I am going to have to give them to her by the old fashioned way poking it down with the finger. I hate to do it but she has to take this medication so she can start the pred and hopefully her appetite will perk up. I am going to weigh her today to see how her weight is holding. I have to call the vet tomorrow to let him know how she is doing. Still having no trouble going out for business calls and keeping her food down. She sleeps most of the time but greets me at the door when I get home from work as always with her favorite toy, her duck. We sleep very light so we can hear if she needs to go out during the night. Both dogs have their own bed and sleep in our room. Will keep everyone posted. Duke's Momma, I don't know if you have an Arby's by you but a friend of mine that had a sick cat that was terminal told me that her vet told her get her cat Arby's roast beef sandwich. He said he has never seen an animal how ever sick turn down Arby's roast beef. She said it is the only food her cat would eat. *


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Millie's diagnosis  Enjoy every day that you have left with her and take it one day at a time. Sending lots of hugs and well-wishes your way!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll keep you and Millie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about her diagnosis, I will keep you and Millie in my prayers.
Treasure every day with her, she sure is a beauty.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Millie. Cherish every moment with her. We will keep you both in our prayers. Hugs to Millie.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Becky, what a rotten diagnosis for your sweet Millie. Keep making the memories that will keep her with you always, and give that brave girl a gentle smooch from me, please.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

*Millie's vet called at 5:30, she did not have a good night last night her breathing is getting more labored. She has not been eating well at all, we have been trying to get her to eat so we can give her the antibiotics with out upsetting her tummy. This morning she got sick and vomited up several clots of blood.

She would not eat all day, John really tried. So back to the discussion with her vet. He prescribed a pain killer for her hoping it will make her feel more comfortable and want to eat. He thinks it is a possibility that the meds are upsetting her stomach. 

She has not gotten sick since last Friday and has been eating somewhat but not enough to keep her stomach settled. She has not lost any weight which is good. If we can not get her to eat enough so she can take the antibiotics and get her on the pred the cancer will spread faster. 

It is strange she stills runs to the door when I get home with her favorite toy, barking. When John came back from getting the pain meds she heard him pull in and started barking as normal. I got her to eat some oatmeal tonight and John stopped and got her some Arby's roastbeef she ate some of that. She is resting pretty quietly now I gave her a pain pill. She is still going out to her business no accidents in the house. So that is where we are at this point. Hopefully she will have a better night and get some rest. I HATE THIS!!!! I have always been able to fix her Boo Boos I can't fix this one! I feel so helpless. *[/I]


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My heart and prayers are with you. I _know_ how painful this is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Know that we are thinking and praying very hard for you. This is such a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so sorry! Hopefully the meds will make a huge difference and also help her to sleep tonight so you all can get some rest.

Tomorrow is a brand new day and hopefully she'll be hungry. Please know we're thinking of you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My prayers are with you, I know it's very hard...praying for a good night.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

This morning at 8:45 we released Millie from her pain and suffering.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. You gave your beautiful Millie the ultimate gift of love. She is now free of her pain. Please know you and your family are in our prayers.

RIP Beautiful Millie


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Millie. Her wonderful memories will be with you always in your heart. You did the most difficult thing that could possibly be done....out of your love, you set her free from the pain. God speed sweet, beautiful Millie. You are so loved.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry, I know it was a hard thing to do but you did what was best for her and she is now running hard at the Bridge with no pain or suffering. I know my Rusty and Sadie were there to welcome her. My thoughts and prayers are with you today.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorrry to hear about your precious Millie....RIP pretty girl. Our thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Millie passed away. Your efforts demonstrate your incredible love for her--

Our thoughts are with you--may you find Peace. 

SJ


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so, sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Millie. I know how hard it is. God bless you all.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry Becky for the loss of Millie. I am dealing wiht the same feelings right now, we had to put our love (non golden) Riley to sleep very early Tues morning. Its heart breaking. I am so very sorry..but I know both Riley and Millie are running free and without pain at the Rainbow Bridge. xxoo


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . it is always too soon to say goodbye.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Millie. It hurts so much but the love they give us is so great and to me worth the pain. I hope your memories will help to heal some of your pain. Know that she is out of pain and playing with all of our pups until the day you can be together again. 
Run Free Sweet Millie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Millie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HUGS. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Millie. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

MILLIESMOM said:


> This morning at 8:45 we released Millie from her pain and suffering.


OMG! I'm so very sorry! I can only imagine how heartsick and heartbroken you are. I'm sorry I didn't check this sooner. My heart is in my stomach. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could for her.

She is free of pain and running at the Bridge now.



MILLIESMOM said:


> This morning at 8:45 we released Millie from her pain and suffering.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to learn of the loss of your beloved Millie. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on your loss. Millie is now whole again, free from pain and a failing body. I'm wishing you and John peaceful hearts as you mourn your precious girl, knowing you did everything in your power to help her, including that final act of mercy.


----------

